# Bringing Light to Shadow by Pam Dennison



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I consider this book a must for any of those rescuers who have discovered they have a human aggressive dog; it shows there is hope and there are trainers that will not give up on the dog.

I love Pam's book Bringing Light to Shadow because the lessons learned really hit home. The book is easy to read but I keep rereading sections just to make sure I don't make the same mistakes twice. 

Some info on the book:
http://www.positivedogs.com/bltsintro.html


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

It sure looks like a worthwhile book--thanks for posting the link!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for saying so. I really loves Pam's books but this was my favorite as it tells the story. Pam will not give up on any dog; she is really amazing.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

This is a very good book!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It was good. I think it had less "this is the way to do this" cookbook fashion but it was an excellent work on the entire process and in no simplified it. 

She was told by a lot of peopl to put him down but she did not. She was also very fortunate to have a good support structure and friends and helpers that were very observant and knew exactly to do what they needed to help the process.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Kath!


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Just got this and can't wait to dig into it. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

So does anybody know what happpened after the book was finished that made her put Shadow down??

It's been a great read so far, I'm about halfway through it.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Please finish the book I hate to spoil Shadow's story.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think she put him down...I did a class with her with my JRT last fall and as far as I know she still has him, although it's been a while since I talked to her so I could be wrong!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a real good book


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Well that's good news! I don't know why I had it in my head she had to put him down. Sorry for the confusion.









I'm halfway through it and just need about 2-3 hours of free time to finish it up.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok I have to add to this: she didn't put him down and I just saw him this January. Shadow is a great dog now.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I love the end of the book and I keep rereading it to encourage myself.


----------

